# Pregnant rat?



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought an adorable mink and her sister, A black Berkshire, from my local pet shop exactly a week ago. At first, I noticed the mink, Roxie, was a tad chunkier than her sister, Milo, but didn't think much of it.
Now, a week later, she is obviously almost 150% larger in the abdominable area and although they are not too visible, her nipples can be felt through her fur and are more prominent than her sister's.
I am not positive, but feel there is a chance she is pregnant, as she was ina tank with all of her brother's and sisters at the pet shop. She is around 7 weeks old and is more irritable than her sister and squirmy.
Will post pictures soo, but from this, any opinions?
I am considering putting Roxie (the possibly-pregnant ratty) ina serperate tank just in case she *is* pregnant and A) becomes territorial and lashes out at her sister or B) has bubs one day while I'm at school or out and auntie tries to steal one.
Opinions?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like she could be preggers... But I hope not. Very, very young... 

How do you feel about having a visit with your veterinarian to discuss an E-spay?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

On constant pregnancy watch now... watching for nest building, starting daily weighing tomorrow... but after another 3 weeks (2 should be ample but just in case...) I am definitely going to look into an espay for both of the ladies.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

rats are only pregnant for 21 days or so, so another 3 weeks it'll be too late, i hope she isn't pregnant, very young, tell us how everything goes


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

UPDATE! I took some pics... maybe not the best as she was squirm-tastic and had to be extra careful not to get too too close to her belly.

Roxie's backside... Wide Load!


Belly Shot #1


Belly Shot #2


Backside Pic


Close-up Shot


Opinions anyone?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I dunno... hard to say but I don't think she is pregnant

Let's all hope she isn't


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Hard to say... I thought my Rem was preggers for the first two weeks I had her, and she turned out to be a little fatty. My other girl, Leaf is thinner and ligheter than Rem, much like mt to dogs XD
I hope your girl isn't pregneant at such a young age and it's just rat fat like Rem's.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

You could make a vet appointment. Always a good idea when you get a new pet regardless of their health ... but they would be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah. I really hope she's just chunky. I'll call our vet tomorrow for an examination of her and if she's not pregnant, E-spays for both.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

she doesn't really look pregnant to me there


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Well thats good.

Maybe she's just chunky or her sister is teeny and makes her look huge. 
Thanks!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

UPDATE

I am now almost positive that Roxie is pregnant. She has ballooned and is almost twice the size she was last week. Also, she's made a pile of paper towels and bedding in a corner of the cage, sleeps a lot and her nipples are are extremely visible and it appears she has lost fur around them. I have moved her into a seperate aquarium from her sister, just in case. By the looks of it, I think she'll deliver by Monday.


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

from what you just described i agree with you that she is more than likely pregnant. it sounds like she is getting close to her due date too. you should post some updated pics of her and keep us posted on how shes doing. let us know when the babies get here. gool luck


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

What happened to calling the vet for the exam?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I never got a chance to scedule an appointment, nut the point is, she's delivering!

I have seen one of the bubs and the are being very vocal and squirmy.
More updates in the hours to come.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I think she's almost finished and I have spotted 6 squirming, eeping bubs in her nest. She's is being a very good momma and cleaning them up. She won't let me near her and almost bit my hand off when I attempted to change her food. But I am very excited and praying they all make it.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

UPDATE!

12 healthy, eeping and sqirming babies... and counting!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

PICSS !!!!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Go to my other thread, "They're Here!". I have pics up to 15 days.


----------

